# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La presa de Sadam amenaza a 1,5 millones de iraquíes

## sergi1907

Bagdad y la embajada de EE.UU. advierten del peligro de que el embalse de Mosul reviente e inunde ocho ciudades incluida la capital.

La presa de Mosul, que es la mayor de Iraq y la cuarta más grande de Oriente Medio, podría reventar poniendo en peligro a 1,5 millones de iraquíes. Construida en los años ochenta en el río Tigris sobre un terreno inestable, la llamada presa de Sadam (de Sadam Husein) ha sido desde entonces una espada de Damocles. Tantas veces como se ha advertido del peligro a lo largo de los años las autoridades iraquíes han acabado descartándolo. Pero el pasado fin de semana, por primera vez, el gobierno de Bagdad advirtió a la población que habita a orillas del Tigris de la posibilidad de que tenga que evacuar sus hogares. Ocho ciudades se verían afectadas, incluida la capital.

La embajada de Estados Unidos en Bagdad lanzó ayer lunes un aviso a todos sus ciudadanos que se encuentren en las zonas de riesgo para que las abandonen, señalando que no se sabe exactamente cuándo podría ocurrir el desastre. Según la embajada, entre 500.000 y 1,47 millones de iraquíes que viven a lo largo del Tigris en zonas de alto riesgo probablemente no sobrevivirían a menos que sean evacuadas. El mayor problema es que muchas de estas zonas están bajo control del Estado Islámico o se encuentran en disputa

En cuanto a la capital Bagdad, la vida de sus 6 millones de habitantes se vería seriamente afectada. La presa se encuentra a 40 kilómetros al norte de Mosul. Si se rompiera, la ciudad se vería inundada por una ola de hasta 21 metros de altura en menos de cuatro horas, y entre 24 y 72 horas el Trigris se desbordaría a su paso de norte a sur- por Shirqat, Baiyi, Tikrit, Samarra, Balad, Dujail y, finalmente Bagdad al cabo de tres o cuatro días. Entre la capital iraquí y Mosul, segunda ciudad del país, hay unos 400 kilómetros.

El Gobierno iraquí ha venido insistiendo en que el peligro es mínimo (Una posibilidad entre mil), recordando que hay se había advertido del riesgo en el 2005, el 2006 y el 2007. Pero ahora ha anunciado planes de contingencia. La oficina del primer ministro, Haider el Abadi, emitió un comunicado diciendo que el colapso de la presa es muy improbable, especialmente con precauciones técnicas y administrativas que han tomado las autoridades, pero las graves consecuencias que tendría si ocurriera justifican la alarma. De modo que hemos puesto en marcha un paquete de recomendaciones para evitar el riesgo potencial, Dios no lo permita, que deben ser tenidas en cuenta por todo el mundo.

Semejantes avisos indicarían que las obras de urgencia para reparar la presa llegan tarde.

El embalse de Mosul fue inaugurada en 1986 y necesita un mantenimiento constante debido a fallos estructurales en sus cimientos. Conocida como la presa de Sadam, fue levantada en cuatro años por un consorcio italo-alemán encabezado por la constructora Hochtief A.G., de lo que entonces era Alemania Occidental.

Un estudio realizado el año pasado por geólogos e ingenieros suecos e iraquíes consideraba un misterio el hecho de que se decidiera construir la presa más peligrosa del mundo sobre un terreno de rocas solubles.

A pesar de los riesgos existentes, la presa se construyó sobre un lecho frágil, abundante en yeso soluble, y es necesario ir inyectando hormigón -a través de un túnel- periódicamente para tapar los agujeros que se producen. Esto se ha venido haciendo durante años. Al parecer, los iraquíes descartaron construir una segunda presa río abajo para dar seguridad a la primera, una opción que ahora se ha planteado de nuevo.

Las reparaciones constantes, que han devorado millones de toneladas de cemento, se vieron interrumpidas durante 8 semanas en el 2014 al caer el embalse en manos del Estado Islámico en agosto de ese año. Las fuerzas kurdas del norte de Iraq recuperaron la presa al cabo de dos semanas con la ayuda de bombardeos aéreos de EE.UU.

El investigador internacional de políticas hídricas Ramadan Hamza dijo recientemente a la agencia Efe que los bombardeos aéreos contra el Estado Islámico para expulsarlo del embalse podrían haber afectado la estabilidad de sus instalaciones.

El debate sobre la seguridad de la prensa hace tiempo que dura. El mes pasado, su ingeniero jefe, Husein Hamad, dijo al canal Al Yazira que no es segura al 100% y que, a pesar de que recibe cemento y excavadoras, acusaba la falta de piezas de recambio para la maquinaria utilizada en las reparaciones.

A primeros de febrero, Bagdad encargó a una firma italiana de ingeniería, Trevi, reparaciones de urgencia después de que ingenieros militares de EE.UU. hicieran una evaluación de daños para el Parlamento iraquí, según la cual el riesgo es ahora mucho mayor que hace un año.

Los ingenieros estadounidenses colocaron en diciembre unos sensores que indicaron que se estaban ensanchando las fisuras en el terreno que soporta la presa. El Gobierno iraquí obtuvo 200 millones de dólares del Banco Mundial según informó The Economist- para que Trevi desarrollara una solución a largo plazo. Pero a mediados de mes el contrato no estaba todavía cerrado y los ingenieros italianos no habían empezado a trabajar, según Iraqui News.

El director general de la compañía que administra los embalses iraquíes, Mahdi Rashid, dijo a Middle East Eye (MEE) que la situación está controlada y que la presa está a un tercio de su capacidad, por lo que los planes de contingencia son solo un aviso de rutina para educar a la gente sobre este asunto. La recomendación consiste en advertir a los habitantes de Mosul que se alejen unos 6 kilómetros de la ciudad, a los de Samarra unos 6,5 y a los de Tikrit, 5 kilómetros.

Sin embargo, señala MEE, se espera que en marzo y abril aumente el nivel del emblase, según ha concluido un comité parlamentario que recomienda ir reduciendo hasta el mínimo el volumen de agua para reducir el posible impacto si el muro revienta.

Las consecuencias de semejante catástrofe son pavorosas. Por un lado, las inundaciones que provocarían destruirían infraestructuras y viviendas, y las aguas estancadas podrían dar lugar a epidemias. Pero a largo plazo, además, el impacto en la agricultura y en el suministro de agua potables sería enorme.

Esta alarma coincide con el anuncio de una ofensiva siempre aplazada- para reconquistar Mosul por las tropas de Bagdad con ayuda de EE.UU. El primer ministro Al Abadi ha dicho que el asalto podría comenzar este mismo mes de marzo, y los militares estadounidenses creen que las tropas iraquíes están finalmente preparadas para hacerlo, según The New York Times.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...-iraquies.html

----------

F. Lázaro (06-mar-2016),JMTrigos (02-mar-2016),Jonasino (02-mar-2016),REEGE (03-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

El pastizal que debe estar costando la inyeccion continua de cemento y otros productos al basamento de la presa

----------

